# Easter Props?????



## cameracrazymomma

What are you using for props?

Where is a good place to get Easter props that wont cost me an arm and a leg?

I have ordered the cracked egg on the birds nest......

I love the stuffed rabbits and ducks, but dont want to pay $50 and $60 each for them.

Any ideas???


----------



## Big Mike

I've been thinking about this lately. 

The possibilities are endless really...you just have to be creative.

Craft shops and discount (dollar) stores often have baskets.  I was going to check Wal-mart for bunny ears or baby costumes.


----------



## Puscas

My local Rite Aid has tons of this stuff. Cheap too. 




pascal


----------



## ~Stella~

Last year I used a large (non-easter) wicker basket and put my nekkid 1yo in it with rabbit ears one and large eggs around him - it turned out great and wasn't too overdone as an actual (multicolored) easter basket might be.  You could also get a big wicker basket and spray paint it the pastel of your choice.


----------



## bellacat

i was at Target a few days ago and the dollar spot had lots of great stuff. I am headed back there myself to pick up a few things for my easter sessions.

I love the easter basket idea. I am going to have to try that one.


----------



## JIP

I know this will not help you now but always remember you can go to a place like Target or whatever and the day after a holiday they start to heavily discount all of the decor from the holiday.  I do know this is a great time to buy Christmas lights as you can go in there a few days or a week or so after Christmas and get things for 50%-75% off.  I guess this takes alot of planning but if you can think ahead and have a place to store your things it is a great way to buy for next year.


----------



## ~Stella~

Definitely a good tip, JIP - can't beat Target's 90% off clearance!

I'm not a fan of overly propped poses...I think a lot of new moms tend to get a little carried away and the props take away from the little ones, but done right, it can be super-cute.

What about silk flowers, like an Eater lily or a tulips?  That would be easy as well.

On a safety note, NEVER give the little Easter eggs to babies/toddlers - my now-4yo got one half of one stuck in his mouth backwards and (besides the choking issue), it was very hard to get out and very scary for him. I only give my kids the bigger eggs now....do *not* need a repeat of that!


----------



## cameracrazymomma

Thanks for all the advice.  

I wen to Michaels and found some really cute "real looking" chicks, a wicker stool (perfect for any pic), and a few other items.

Our local Hallmark is going OFB too.....so I went in there and got a few cute litlte stuffed ducks.

Got my easter baskets at wal-mart....


----------



## Rhys

I dunno 'bout Easter but I spotted a pair of green flashing clover-leaf shaped earrings that I just had to buy for my wife for St Patrick's day. She was over the moon about them  I found those and some Easter stuff in my local Hallmark shop (including a large egg that when patted played the Chicken Dance).


----------



## Army_wife

About 10 years ago I had my sons pictures taken at a welll-known studio and they used a half egg. He was sitting it it and it looked great; she said that they used it for babies too, and just laid them down in it with padding. 
Anyhow, since then I've experimented with making paper mache items, such as a huge cauldron for Halloween. Its the same concept and looks great. Takes a while to make, but essentially its the same thing, and doesn't take much experience. 
I've used a small wire fence material as the base, simply shape it into a half circle shape, and then use newspapers and paper bags cut into strips. As you make the egg, remember to make the top of the half circle jagged as though the egg has been cracked open. You can make it however large you want it; its very cute when large enough to seat a toddler.
Once you have it hardened and shaped with the paper mache (and yes, flour and water will work, no need to buy the pre-made expensive kits), you can then use primer, making sure the shape is what you want and the texture is as smooth as you like. Once you have used white primer (to lighten it making it easier to paint), you can can paint it with whatever color you want, probably pastel would be best since its easter. 

You can also waterproof it: we have used our cauldron for photos but also for our ourside decorations for halloween. Our cauldron is approximately 4 feet tall and wide, so you can see that its all really up to your imagination! It will take a few days to make but it will be well worth it!


----------



## cameracrazymomma

I have the egg shell and birds nest too.  Just got it today.......LOVE IT!!!


----------



## LJPhotos

Where can I get an egg and other easter props like carrots for easter pictures with kids? Lori


----------



## JIP

O.k. so tomorrow is the day...

Today being Easter everyone who wants anything for the holiday should run right out (tomorrow) to your local Michaels, Target, Wally world, etc. and snatch up the bargains that will start.  Starting tomorrow things for Easter will be discounted in some places 50% or more and as it gets later in the year things will be cheaper.  So anyone who has some foresight be it for photo props or just for decorations for their house now is the time.


----------

